# Paph. emersonii and Magic Lantern



## Kramer Chids (Aug 11, 2012)

Tom at Fox Valley...Does. It. AGAIN! I got two incredible compots in the mail today. I have seriously never gotten compots like the ones I have gotten from Tom. :clap:

emersonii ('#2' x 'Pink Fox'). These are HUGE seedlings with the largest one being almost 6" across. :drool:







Next is Magic Lantern (micranthum 'Select' x delenatii 'Santa Barbara' AM/AOS). WOW!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 11, 2012)

wow!


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 11, 2012)

Those are some seriously good looking plants. I wanted that emersonii compot but was just a little late, you had bought it right before I sent an email to Tom. I am glad you got sucha nice compot though. Emersonii has been a hard one to find, especially a compot. We should see pictures next year at that rate!


----------



## Justin (Aug 11, 2012)

I've seen the parent delenatii 'Santa Barbara' in person when Tom displayed it a couple years ago in Ohio and it is the best del I've ever seen. Very large, broad segments...


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 12, 2012)

Really great looking esp. the emersoniis!!!! Jean


----------



## John M (Aug 12, 2012)

They look good enough to eat! A good job by Tom!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 12, 2012)

Gorgeous seedlings! Now there's a man to go back to in the future. :clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 12, 2012)

Great looking seedlings! I believe my ML's are the same cross.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 13, 2012)

Great compots! Are the emersonii's in the same mix as the ML? Coconut?


----------



## Kramer Chids (Aug 13, 2012)

Rick - No, not currently. I'm still a little undecided if I will add a little coconut to their mix. That ML picture is actually a little deceiving with a couple of the chunks on top. My mix is mostly bark with a little bit of coconut and sphagnum mixed in for a little moisture retention. Although I do a pretty decent job maintaining 50% humidity at least, it is very dry here and my humidity can dip really fast if not watched. So far I've had great luck with the mix and all my plants are doing great. Knock on coconut.


----------

